# Scenario websites



## Artique

I know this might sound dumb but are there any websites or forums that focus on scenarios that people can answer and practice assesing for different situations with patients?


----------



## Aileana

not a dumb question by far, I've been looking around for the same thing actually. The closest I've been able to find on it is this: http://www.netmedicine.com/cyberpt/c1/c1-frm.htm Think this is more diagnostic-based though. If you have any luck finding scenario practice, please do post it here!


----------



## Ridryder911

There are many EMS websites, this including that have scenarios. From EMT City to Fieldmedics . com, EMS Village, Firehouse . com as well as many others. Some more intense than others. There are fewer BLS scenarios, since treatment regime is very limited; hence limiting variances in treatment. 

Good luck,

R/r 911


----------



## Aileana

this site has some really good BLS scenarios to practice. 
this also has a huge list of links to practice scenarios.


----------



## Matt G.

http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_mistovich_prehospital_8

chapters 13-43 are for all emergencies chapter by chapter and have a good amount of scenario questions.

just click the chapter and click multiple choice on the side panel and take a test on the specific emergency. 

that's what im studying off of for my emt class.


----------



## oleeo

That prenhall site has good multiple choice exams available, and you can review after it's marked!  Thanks for that.  I am having a little trouble finding the scenarios there, I think I clicked on most of the buttons, are they just embedded in the actual textbook somewhere?


----------

